# A Thanksgiving Memorable Moment ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I was so excited about using our brand new Deluxe Kitchen Aid stand mixer! It was the first time I used it! 

So, into the glass mixer bowl goes the boiled potatoes, butter, salt, ground pepper, and milk! I started whipping the potatoes at the lowest speed ... while watching in awe, as the special mixing attachment removed the potatoes away from glass bowl side ... thus, no need to use a spatula! 

I decided to move the speed up a notch or two! However, I must have been day dreaming a second or two ... probably about how much I love stuffing ... and, in err, turned the mixer all the way up to the highest speed!

My DH, who never does anything wrong HistericalSmiley ... looks at me and asked me what I did ... as I stand there with mashed potatoes that had flown out of the bowl and had landed all over me (my clothes and face) and the kitchen counter! I looked at him ... like *duh*:w00t: And, then l broke out laughing so hard that tears were running down my face! :HistericalSmiley: Then Felix started laughing, too! Snowball looked up at us as though he was thinking ... "Have my Mommi and Poppi lost it?!"

As Pat says ... "Life is good!!"

So, this Thanksgiving, I reminded myself that I am grateful I have come to the point in my life ... that I can laugh at myself and enjoy the humor of one of my many blunders!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

LOL -- Got any pics?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I have done that Marie!:HistericalSmiley: Now, you will be more aware of what a strong Kitchen Aid will do. So you broke you mixer in!!! Such a funny thing to do but it gave us all a good laugh too!!!:HistericalSmiley:

PS...You got to taste test the potatoes before Snowball and Felix~~~:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

haha! That sounds like a picture perfect thanksgiving moment!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
You made my day!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like my 1st experience with my pasta maker. On that occassion, Jerry ended up taking me out to a pasta dinner. Yes -- laughter is good, life is good and it's these type of moments that make true and happy memories. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Too funny! Nothing better than a little chaos to put everything into perspective


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it...... :biggrin: 
Hubby once shook a ketchup bottle and it stained the ceiling, chandelier and walls. 

OH and before we were married, some bright individual put a can of curry on the stove, heating for us if we wanted any but neglected to tell us. The can exploded over the entire kitchen. A HUGE mess.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I have that Kitchen Aid stand mixer (not the Deluxe one) for a long time but never tried to do mach potatoes with it. I am warned now !!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sounds like my 1st experience with my pasta maker. On that occassion, Jerry ended up taking me out to a pasta dinner. Yes -- laughter is good, live is good and it's these type of moments that make true and happy memories. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili::chili:


Yes, laughter is good. 
We came home one evening and when I put the car in the garage I unfortunately "injured" it by being to close to the right side. I was already mad at myself for it when my husband started laughing and said "you know Honey the garage shrinked because it's raining". Today I am laughing at it, but at that time I could have strangled him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

too funny Marie! LOL be sure to tell us of the next time you use the mixer! 
reminds me of when I used a drill with a paint mixer attachment to stir paint and then to clean off all the excess paint I gently ran the drill and with my left hand held a paint brush brush as it spun around, seemed like a good idea...of course somehow I pressed the drill too much and it sped up caught the paint bristles and wouldn't let go and I couldn't stop the drill....so you can imagine the paint splatter all over Dad's work bench, tools and window. It was such a messy old counter I thought he wouldn't notice but he did.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

The real question here is what color of mixer did you get??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: That's funny and glad you were able to get a laugh instead of being upset. I ,too, have learned to pick my 'priorities' of what's worth getting upset about. 
Truthfully I was expecting to find that you had pureed the potatoes to a point where you had to surve it in a glass!!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my goodness Marie!!!! soooooo funny! LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Did you lie down on the floor and call, "clean-up committee!" ? My kids are spoiled and lazy but always happy to clean up a kitchen accident. Try it next time, your face, your clothes, the floor will all be as clean as if nothing happened.

And, yes...what color is it? Mine is *dark green.*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie, did Snowball get to clean up the mess?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are the BEST holiday stories! Marie, it's so good that you went to laughter instead of anger or tears. Says a lot about you.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - the only thing that would have made it funnier is if you did that in front of a house full of company. :w00t::behindsofa: Or if Felix tried to pour gravy over you and Snowball licked it up.:blush:

I've had things explode, things drop, things fly in cooking and after first being flabbergasted that it could even happen :new_shocked:, I've usually burst out laughing (or crying). Life's too short to sweat the small potatoes. :HistericalSmiley: 

I love my Kitchen Aid so much. It's black to go with the granite counters. I have my mom's recipe to make rugelah which is a very thick, sticky consistency, and it used to be such a pain to make. I'd either break my hand mixing it or put it in a food processor and it would stop the blades. :w00t: I got my Kitchen Aid and voila, no fuss, no muss and the dough is done quickly and perfectly. I also won an easy pasta attachment when I was at the Martha Stewart Show a while back. :thumbsup: But I have learned to not jump speeds too fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

munchkn8835 said:


> LOL -- Got any pics?


I wish I did have a picture, Donna! :HistericalSmiley:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Yes, I have done that Marie!:HistericalSmiley: Now, you will be more aware of what a strong Kitchen Aid will do. So you broke you mixer in!!! Such a funny thing to do but it gave us all a good laugh too!!!:HistericalSmiley:
> 
> PS...You got to taste test the potatoes before Snowball and Fe
> lix~~~:HistericalSmiley:


Dianne, I should have known better! I read the directions to the mixer before I used it ... but, duh, me. :HistericalSmiley: And, when Felix asked me what happened ... yeah, I should have looked at him and told him I was testing the potaotes and they tasted great!:HistericalSmiley:



RudyRoo said:


> haha! That sounds like a picture perfect thanksgiving moment!





edelweiss said:


> :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:
> You made my day!


Sandi, I am your nutty friend!:HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sounds like my 1st experience with my pasta maker. On that occassion, Jerry ended up taking me out to a pasta dinner. Yes -- laughter is good, life is good and it's these type of moments that make true and happy memories. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::chili::chili:


Oh, my goodness, Lynn ... that must have been fun with the pasta! I can see pasta flying all over the place! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Too funny! Nothing better than a little chaos to put everything into perspective


Yes! It sure helped make the day memorable!:HistericalSmiley:



silverhaven said:


> I love it...... :biggrin:
> Hubby once shook a ketchup bottle and it stained the ceiling, chandelier and walls.
> 
> OH and before we were married, some bright individual put a can of curry on the stove, heating for us if we wanted any but neglected to tell us. The can exploded over the entire kitchen. A HUGE mess.


Oh, my ... nothing like a little ketchup to add color to your decor! I love the way you say some bright individual ... without mentioning any names! :HistericalSmiley:



MalteseJane said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I have that Kitchen Aid stand mixer (not the Deluxe one) for a long time but never tried to do mach potatoes with it. I am warned now !!:HistericalSmiley:


I can't wait to whip cream with it! I'll probably end up with butter! :HistericalSmiley:



MalteseJane said:


> Yes, laughter is good.
> We came home one evening and when I put the car in the garage I unfortunately "injured" it by being to close to the right side. I was already mad at myself for it when my husband started laughing and said "you know Honey the garage shrinked because it's raining". Today I am laughing at it, but at that time I could have strangled him.


Well, at least your husband found a sense of humor in it. I love it ... the garage shrunk from the rain! :HistericalSmiley: That's kind of like when my clothes get tight on me ... my clothes shrunk in the washing machine.:HistericalSmiley:



Maglily said:


> too funny Marie! LOL be sure to tell us of the next time you use the mixer!
> reminds me of when I used a drill with a paint mixer attachment to stir paint and then to clean off all the excess paint I gently ran the drill and with my left hand held a paint brush brush as it spun around, seemed like a good idea...of course somehow I pressed the drill too much and it sped up caught the paint bristles and wouldn't let go and I couldn't stop the drill....so you can imagine the paint splatter all over Dad's work bench, tools and window. It was such a messy old counter I thought he wouldn't notice but he did.


That's funny, too, Brenda! :HistericalSmiley: I'm sure at the time though that it was a mess!:w00t:



LinzFair said:


> The real question here is what color of mixer did you get??


The color is Cinnamon Gloss. My favorite color Kitchen Aid mixers are the Cornflower Blue. And, the Ice. (light blue) I love the pink and raspberry color mixers, too! However, the Cinnamon color goes well with our kitchen colors that we have now. I am in awe of all the color mixers Kitchen Aid has.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> The color is Cinnamon Gloss. My favorite color Kitchen Aid mixers are the Cornflower Blue. And, the Ice. (light blue) I love the pink and raspberry color mixers, too! However, the Cinnamon color goes well with our kitchen colors that we have now. I am in awe of all the color mixers Kitchen Aid has.


Ice is my favorite ! I don't have a mixer yet but it is on my list  If I could only decide on a color.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> :HistericalSmiley: That's funny and glad you were able to get a laugh instead of being upset. I ,too, have learned to pick my 'priorities' of what's worth getting upset about.
> Truthfully I was expecting to find that you had pureed the potatoes to a point where you had to surve it in a glass!!!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


Yes, it took me a long time not to take things like that seriously. Nobody got hurt. Just as little mess to clean up ... and, then it wasn't that bad. It could have been worse if the potatoes dried up on me and the kitchen counter! :HistericalSmiley: Terry, Now you have me laughing thinking about pureed potatoes!:HistericalSmiley:



mfa said:


> oh my goodness Marie!!!! soooooo funny! LOL :HistericalSmiley:


Yes, it was funny!:HistericalSmiley:



Sylie said:


> Did you lie down on the floor and call, "clean-up committee!" ? My kids are spoiled and lazy but always happy to clean up a kitchen accident. Try it next time, your face, your clothes, the floor will all be as clean as if nothing happened.
> 
> And, yes...what color is it? Mine is *dark green.*


Okay, next time I will do that, Sylvia! :HistericalSmiley: The mixer color is Cinnamon Gloss. I love learning what colors everyone has. Again, I am in awe of all the colors one can choose with Kitchen Aid. 



sassy's mommy said:


> Marie, did Snowball get to clean up the mess?


Not this time, Pat. He is more into sweets! He would have gone for cake batter!:HistericalSmiley:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Those are the BEST holiday stories! Marie, it's so good that you went to laughter instead of anger or tears. Says a lot about you.:wub:


Says a lot about me all right ... I'm nuts! :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - the only thing that would have made it funnier is if you did that in front of a house full of company. :w00t::behindsofa: Or if Felix tried to pour gravy over you and Snowball licked it up.:blush:
> 
> I've had things explode, things drop, things fly in cooking and after first being flabbergasted that it could even happen :new_shocked:, I've usually burst out laughing (or crying). Life's too short to sweat the small potatoes. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I love my Kitchen Aid so much. It's black to go with the granite counters. I have my mom's recipe to make rugelah which is a very thick, sticky consistency, and it used to be such a pain to make. I'd either break my hand mixing it or put it in a food processor and it would stop the blades. :w00t: I got my Kitchen Aid and voila, no fuss, no muss and the dough is done quickly and perfectly. I also won an easy pasta attachment when I was at the Martha Stewart Show a while back. :thumbsup: But I have learned to not jump speeds too fast. :thumbsup:


Again, I love learning all the different color mixers everyone chooses. I had a hard time choosing colors ... because I love the cornflower blue and the raspberry. (and, the ice blue and the pink ... and, the red) We could have chosen some of those colors because our wallpaper goes with so many colors ... but, I did think the cinnamon looks the best right now.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG i needed that laugh :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: thank you so much :thumbsup:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Your story reminds me of my aunt. She mashes the potatoes with an ancient electric mixer that is harvest gold and older than I am, and usually she ends up getting at least one glob of mashed potatoes in her hair.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LinzFair said:


> Ice is my favorite ! I don't have a mixer yet but it is on my list  If I could only decide on a color.


Yep, Ice was on my list of favorite colors. Have fun choosing a color ... it's not easy unless you absolutely have one favorite color. 



romeo&juliet said:


> OMG i needed that laugh :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: thank you so much :thumbsup:


You're welcome! :chili::chili:



beckinwolf said:


> Your story reminds me of my aunt. She mashes the potatoes with an ancient electric mixer that is harvest gold and older than I am, and usually she ends up getting at least one glob of mashed potatoes in her hair.


Oh, wow! I bet she could get a lot of money for that mixer ... I think Harvest Gold was popular in the 60'S! So, the mixer could be at least a half century old! I just thought of something funny! I think there are potatoes called Harvest Gold!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

ooooo cinnamon gloss. That sounds beautiful. May I take a moment to tell you how I got my Kitchen Aide stand mixer...without highjacking your thread. One Saturday morning I told DH that if he really appreciated my ability as a fine baker he would get me the still terribly expensive KA stand mixer. I left it at that and went to take a shower...when I came back to the main floor there it was. He ran out to Williams Sonoma bought the dark green beauty and put it on the kitchen counter in the time it took me to prep for the day...I guess he did appreciate my ability. Thanks to my dear friend...the KA stand mixer...I have expanded my ability five times. I never forget that it is his adoration of me that makes me push to be ever better...for the man who loves me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> ooooo cinnamon gloss. That sounds beautiful. May I take a moment to tell you how I got my Kitchen Aide stand mixer...without highjacking your thread. One Saturday morning I told DH that if he really appreciated my ability as a fine baker he would get me the still terribly expensive KA stand mixer. I left it at that and went to take a shower...when I came back to the main floor there it was. He ran out to Williams Sonoma bought the dark green beauty and put it on the kitchen counter in the time it took me to prep for the day...I guess he did appreciate my ability. Thanks to my dear friend...the KA stand mixer...I have expanded my ability five times. I never forget that it is his adoration of me that makes me push to be ever better...for the man who loves me.


Oh, wow, Sylvia! Now that is a romantic story! I wouldn't normally think of a kitchen appliance as being a romantic gift ... but, in this case ... yes! 

Your husband sounds smart, too! You said that with the mixer you have expanded your ability five times ... which I assume means he gets even more delicious desserts and other tasty dishes from your baking talents. 

I don't think I have seen a Kitchen Aid mixer that I haven't liked the color. I love that there are so many colors to choose from ... although the colors are all so pretty ... that it could be hard to make a final choice. I know it was for me. Another thing that I love ... is that Kitchen Aid is made in the USA.

Thank you for sharing your Kitchen Aid romantic story, Sylvia. And, no ... you did not highjack my thread. I love hearing the stories behind the original story! 

Actually, I never heard of the term high-jacking for threads until I joined SM. Years ago, I was on an Oprah forum. We were asked a specific question. And, it ended up going from one topic to another. With that ... fourteen years later, I am dear friends with four women that I met on that forum. See, I didn't mean to ... but, I highjacked my own thread!

And, I love hearing what colors everyone's mixer are!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Marie that has to be the best thanksgiving story! Now - did you end up starting a second batch of potatoes? I have a white KA that my mom bought me the year I moved in with DH. I thankful for the white but would have loves the ice blue or the pink!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Marie that has to be the best thanksgiving story! Now - did you end up starting a second batch of potatoes? I have a white KA that my mom bought me the year I moved in with DH. I thankful for the white but would have loves the ice blue or the pink!


Nah, Erin ... I didn't have to start another batch of potatoes. In fact, I made too many! 

I LOVE learning about all the color mixers we have. So far, at least three of us love the ice blue. And, I love the pink one! And, the raspberry is beautiful, too. And, the cornflower blue. 

Erin, I was thinking that when your Kitchen Aid mixer wears out ... then you could get a new one! However, I have read reviews saying that the Kitchen Aid mixers have lastest for well over fifty years! So, you might have to have someone kidnap your mixer! I must tell you though ... the white is a popular color. And, I think it's pretty.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Marie, you are just the sweetest woman ever. Yes, we can do miraculous things with our kitchen equipment, but first it takes heart...and love...and you absolutely have those two ingredients. You are a very special woman...and I feel lucky to know you.:wub:

Now we can get started on Christmas cookies, maybe some nougat...all that stuff that says, "I love you."


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

munchkn8835 said:


> LOL -- Got any pics?


I was going to ask that too...piccies!


----------

